# Husky 562xp or Jonsered 2260 - What Would You Choose ?



## gsrsol84mm (Sep 12, 2013)

I understand that they are very similar but my understanding is that the Jonsered 2260 takes a small Husky mount bar and the 562xp
takes the large husky mount bar. Looks like the Techlite 20" bar is only available in large mount for the 562xp and could be the deciding factor ?

Which one would you go with ?

Thanks


----------



## ELECT6845 (Sep 12, 2013)

gsrsol84mm said:


> I understand that they are very similar but my understanding is that the Jonsered 2260 takes a small Husky mount bar and the 562xp
> takes the large husky mount bar. Looks like the Techlite 20" bar is only available in large mount for the 562xp and could be the deciding factor ?
> 
> Which one would you go with ?
> ...



I LOVE my 562, but haven't ran a 2260


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 12, 2013)

I have the 562xp and i like the angled handle better on the Huskys.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 12, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> I have the 562xp and i like the angled handle better on the Huskys.



Same here!

But I do like the small bar mount of the Jred, but no small mount Techlite bars. So I'll stick with orange...


----------



## Stapert tree (Sep 12, 2013)

*I ran em both*

Both good saws ! I feel the jonsered had more top end power and more balance ......


----------



## sunfish (Sep 12, 2013)

Stapert tree said:


> Both good saws ! I feel the jonsered had more top end power and more balance ......



Same saw internally, same power, but could very from one saw to the next.

Balance can be different with different bars...Or same with same weight.


----------



## nmurph (Sep 12, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> I have the 562xp and i like the angled handle better on the Huskys.





sunfish said:


> Same here!
> 
> But I do like the small bar mount of the Jred, but no small mount Techlite bars. So I'll stick with orange...



Yep, and yep....I want the handle of the Husqy. The mount size and weight advantage of the J-red. And it would be nice if the Techlite bars came in small mounts.


----------



## gsrsol84mm (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

Pretty much what I thought. It's the bar that makes the difference and from what I have heard that techlite 20" bar is
fantastic. 

Thanks Again


----------



## exSW (Sep 12, 2013)

JRed,dealer's closer,plus it's way prettier.


----------



## gsrsol84mm (Sep 12, 2013)

exSW said:


> JRed,dealer's closer,plus it's way prettier.



What 20" bar 3/8 .050 would you run on the 2260 ?


----------



## nmurph (Sep 12, 2013)

gsrsol84mm said:


> What 20" bar 3/8 .050 would you run on the 2260 ?



Sugihara.


----------



## exSW (Sep 12, 2013)

gsrsol84mm said:


> What 20" bar 3/8 .050 would you run on the 2260 ?



Total/Tsumura which is what my dealer carries.Also one of the edges the 2260 has over the Dolmar 6100,Jred doesn't stick you with a bar you may or may not want.


----------



## weimedog (Sep 12, 2013)

J-red is prettier and lighter. Saw one last weekend. Love my 555..a 2260 is a nice red & black version with the 562xp goodies....curious about price. I want one of those 2260's too. Run the 555 and look at the 2260!


----------



## RedFir Down (Sep 12, 2013)

nmurph said:


> Sugihara.



The only 3/8 small husky mount Sugihara I have seen is 18" here in the states.
Where do you get yours at?


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 12, 2013)

exSW said:


> Total/Tsunami which is what my dealer carries.Also one of the edges the 2260 has over the Dolmar 6100,Jred doesn't stick you with a bar you may or may not want.



Tsumura! 
The Tsumura light would have been Nice, if you can find one,,,,


----------



## nmurph (Sep 12, 2013)

RedFir Down said:


> The only 3/8 small husky mount Sugihara I have seen is 18" here in the states.
> Where do you get yours at?



I bought a couple from Ebay, there aren't any listed now.


----------



## MRCo. (Sep 12, 2013)

exSW said:


> Total/Tsunami which is what my dealer carries.Also one of the edges the 2260 has over the Dolmar 6100,Jred doesn't stick you with a bar you may or may not want.


I always offer the customer the chance to swap bars to any one they want when they buy. All 6400+ Dolmars are PHO, maybe the 6100 will be. That being said, for most the type of bar on there is fine, they just want to swap length sometimes. 

Now...I actually kind of don't like the PHO set up on the mid (think 2252) level Jonsereds as I want all logo'd bars on the shelf, and the only ones are the top end Totals...so then the issue next is: Do I price the tag as PHO then go through the hassle of explaining that on top of the price they have to buy the B+C, or do I price it with B+C included. Now, on a 'mid' price level saw, that pro bar is going to make it seem high. So then you have to go through offering them a lower level bar- and then they don't like that it doesn't say Jonsered... OH JOY! Hope that made sense.


----------



## exSW (Sep 12, 2013)

MRCo. said:


> I always offer the customer the chance to swap bars to any one they want when they buy. All 6400+ Dolmars are PHO, maybe the 6100 will be. That being said, for most the type of bar on there is fine, they just want to swap length sometimes.
> 
> Now...I actually kind of don't like the PHO set up on the mid (think 2252) level Jonsereds as I want all logo'd bars on the shelf, and the only ones are the top end Totals...so then the issue next is: Do I price the tag as PHO then go through the hassle of explaining that on top of the price they have to buy the B+C, or do I price it with B+C included. Now, on a 'mid' price level saw, that pro bar is going to make it seem high. So then you have to go through offering them a lower level bar- and then they don't like that it doesn't say Jonsered... OH JOY! Hope that made sense.



Makes perfect sense for selling to the general public.And I think the PHO on the bigger Dolmars may be the different distributor you are under than I am here.I can see how you want to keep saws on the shelf with bars for display purposes but shelfing them PHO would give you the chance at two different profit points to work(the saw and the bar).


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 12, 2013)

Jonsered handle is my preference. The better looking is just a plus.


----------



## MRCo. (Sep 12, 2013)

exSW said:


> Makes perfect sense for selling to the general public.And I think the PHO on the bigger Dolmars may be the different distributor you are under than I am here.I can see how you want to keep saws on the shelf with bars for display purposes but shelfing them PHO would give you the chance at two different profit points to work(the saw and the bar).


Either way, the bar is being sold anyway, so...A shelf of PHO does not have the certain something that a shelf of saws sporting Total bars does. :msp_wink:


----------



## KingDavey (Sep 12, 2013)

:msp_biggrin: Works great with a thin homemade plate between the bar and clutch cover. The oil used to ooze out the captured nuts because of the combo mount.


----------



## gsrsol84mm (Sep 12, 2013)

As the 562xp would probably be my largest saw it seems like there are more bar options for the Husky 562xp rather than the 2260. That techlite 20 inch bar really looks like a winner and no homemade adapter plates required. Would also look at getting a 24" bar for occasional use.


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 12, 2013)

359! between the two mentioned..... Id probably go with husq 562. The 562 design is a little futuristic for my taste but I think Jonsered went a little backwards in their design. Much prefer the older Jonsered look to the new. Biggest design flaw for me on the Jonsered is the ugly recoil housing assembly. Ive always like the Jonsered look better than Husq but think with the new line they could have done a little better job on the finishing touches.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## J.Walker (Sep 12, 2013)

My three saw plan. A 562xpg, 562xp and a 2260.:msp_wink:


----------



## Joe Kidd (Sep 12, 2013)

I think the 562xp will be a very memorable saw in 20 years.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 12, 2013)

If husky wouldn't use that ugly silver on the saws they would look better .


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 12, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> My three saw plan. A 562xpg, 562xp and a 2260.:msp_wink:



I take the 560xpg, but am unsure what I would do if I was in the US.....


----------



## TK (Sep 12, 2013)

Beat to hell and back. Runs like new. Gets my vote 














That is an early 562xp fyi, one of the ones that everybody here on AS freaks out about because it doesn't have the latest updates in ignition, carb, programming, etc. Running the original case gasket and non updated case screws too!


----------



## MRCo. (Sep 13, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> 359! between the two mentioned..... Id probably go with husq 562. The 562 design is a little futuristic for my taste but I think Jonsered went a little backwards in their design. Much prefer the older Jonsered look to the new. Biggest design flaw for me on the Jonsered is the ugly recoil housing assembly. Ive always like the Jonsered look better than Husq but think with the new line they could have done a little better job on the finishing touches.


I go along with that, the recoil cover isn't my favorite. Still, from behind and through a cloud of wood chips you'll never know! I've never liked the look of Huskys really- but I think the silver makes then look real good. Each to their own. 

Agreed on the 359 being a great saw- I have one 2159 left and I am tempted to keep it...but I have 4 Dolmars just for the heck of it now!


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 13, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> 359! between the two mentioned..... Id probably go with husq 562. The 562 design is a little futuristic for my taste but I think Jonsered went a little backwards in their design. Much prefer the older Jonsered look to the new.* Biggest design flaw for me on the Jonsered is the ugly recoil housing assembly*. Ive always like the Jonsered look better than Husq but think with the new line they could have done a little better job on the finishing touches.



I agree about those starter covers, they disturb the looks of the saws.


----------



## SS Sniper (Sep 13, 2013)

562xp.


----------



## J.Walker (Sep 13, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I take the 560xpg, but am unsure what I would do if I was in the US.....



I bought the xpg edition for cutting trees for firewood wood during the winter.
Then I wanted the lighter weight 562 so I got a xp with a Techlight bar.
Still wanting a lighter weight saw I'm trying the 2260 now.
With the 562xp sitting idle, decided that it was time to have it modified and......... time will tell!

Next winters saw project are a pair of new 2159's


----------



## bcaarms (Sep 13, 2013)

*tlandrum 2260*

3/8 .50 20" Laser pro (Made in Germany) :msp_smile:


----------



## Eddy_t (Sep 14, 2013)

I'd have to take the 2260, you lot don't have the 560 over there! Don't need a large bar to do big trees


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 14, 2013)

Eddy_t said:


> I'd have to take the 2260, you lot don't have the 560 over there! Don't need a large bar to do big trees



I would have to agree I like the black and red on the 2260.. I am patiently awaiting the arrival of the WH model.


----------



## modder (Sep 14, 2013)

I like the Black and red version for the looks. I have got to know my local dealer pretty well and he has offered to trade 2 of my rebuilt 2150's and for me to pay the tax for a 2260. He has me thinking hard. They came out just recently in my area and most are a bit shy to be among the first to pick one up. I watched as one guy grabbed the handle to pick one up as the dealer said, ''thats the new 2260 with the electronic carb''. The guy let it go like it burned him, and grabbed for a 2166 sitting beside it. He ended up walking out the door with the 2166. A heavier saw with just a slight edge on hp. 
I handled the 2260 with a 20'' bar and it balanced perfect but am still A bit shy. I'd like to be sure they got all of the bugs worked out, but then again.....it does look nice and feels great.


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 14, 2013)

bugs?


----------



## TK (Sep 14, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> bugs?



Uneducated shops keep the saws in the back where the spiders and maggots fester. One of those things where you'd never guess it til you saw it :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 14, 2013)

The "bugs" have all been pretty much worked out by now, I think.
If I had to choose, would probably go with an orange one. Matches most of my other saws better.:msp_rolleyes:

Ron


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 15, 2013)

2260 is so much better looking! If I could find someone that just had to have my ported 346, I'd get me a 2260 to replace it


----------



## Tnshaker (Sep 15, 2013)

I would love to have a 562 with the techlite. The 2260 with small mount bar feels great. I don't recall care for the silver paint on the 562. The husky dealers in my area are just flat no very good. Not even in the same league as my Stihl dealers. So with that in min I vote 2260 because I can be at Terry Landrums shop in an hour and half and he is a great dealer and one of the best for port work anywhere. So 2260!


----------



## gsrsol84mm (Sep 15, 2013)

Tnshaker said:


> I would love to have a 562 with the techlite. The 2260 with small mount bar feels great. I don't recall care for the silver paint on the 562. The husky dealers in my area are just flat no very good. Not even in the same league as my Stihl dealers. So with that in min I vote 2260 because I can be at Terry Landrums shop in an hour and half and he is a great dealer and one of the best for port work anywhere. So 2260!



What bar would you run on it ? Would you run a 20" pro lite or a solid 20" bar ?


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 15, 2013)

I would run a 20" total 3/8" bar on either. The tech lite is nice hut not double the money nice. Really a 24" would be easier on the back for me... :beer:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 15, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> I would run a 20" total 3/8" bar on either. The tech lite is nice hut not double the money nice. Really a 24" would be easier on the back for me... :beer:



Yup, I had a 20'' Techlite. Like you said it was a nice bar but I didn't like it that much for what it cost.

A ported 2260 562 would pull the hell out of 24incher!


Also, small mount bars are available from Oregon up to 28'' to fit the 2260 if ya wanted to go that big.

I'd like to see a west coast 2260 edition .

...probably won't happen being a small mount though.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 15, 2013)

komatsuvarna said:


> Yup, I had a 20'' Techlite. Like you said it was a nice bar but I didn't like it that much for what it cost.
> 
> A ported 2260 562 would pull the hell out of 24incher!
> 
> ...



A 2260 with heated wrap and a 24" bar would be an awesome small saw to compliment a 80-90cc saw.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 15, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> A 2260 with heated wrap and a 24" bar would be an awesome small saw to compliment a 80-90cc saw.



...and big dual dawgs! I'd buy one :cool2:.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 15, 2013)

komatsuvarna said:


> ...and big dual dawgs! I'd buy one :cool2:.



I wonder if the 562 spikes would fit?


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 15, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> I wonder if the 562 spikes would fit?




I dunno. Probably wouldn't be hard to make fit if they didn't.


----------



## Tnshaker (Sep 15, 2013)

I would run the solid 20" on the 2260. My brother runs a 20" on his ported 562 and it is perfect for that saw and it pulls it extremely hard in very hard wood.


----------



## MRCo. (Sep 16, 2013)

komatsuvarna said:


> I dunno. Probably wouldn't be hard to make fit if they didn't.



When IPLs come online, they may be an orderable item.


----------



## bcaarms (Sep 16, 2013)

2253 and 2260

View attachment 314409
View attachment 314410


View attachment 314407


----------



## modder (Sep 17, 2013)

I think I'm gonna go for the 2260 even trade plus tax, but I can also get the 2258 and not have to pay the tax for an even trade for my 2 rebuilt 2150's. . I just have to put the stock cyl and riser back on the one I ported. I need to do a bit of comparison between the two. I know they are the same displacement and look identical but I think the 2258 has a half a hp+- less. Anyone run the two side by side? Is it worth an extra $100 for the 2260? The Jonney dealer here is good to me and the Husky dealer is a con man so its Jonsered hands down for me.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 17, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> I wonder if the 562 spikes would fit?



A 562xp clutch cover would make them easier to fit, I assume - but who really wants spikes on those saws anyway? 

The first I did with my 560xp was removing the spikes and the spark screen + I had it "converted" to 3/8" chain (they come with .325 here, and a 7-pin that really is an insult to the saw).


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 17, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> A 562xp clutch cover would make them easier to fit, I assume - but who really wants spikes on those saws anyway?
> 
> The first I did with my 560xp was removing the spikes and the spark screen + I had it "converted" to 3/8" chain (they come with .325 here, and a 7-pin that really is an insult to the saw).



All us that fall larger trees like the spikes to hold the saw for us making felling cuts.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 17, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> All us that fall larger trees like the spikes to hold the saw for us making felling cuts.



I know, but it isn't always needed. It is not like I throw them in the trash...


----------



## TK (Sep 17, 2013)

Am I really the only one that thinks the Husky's are far better looking? I mean, the 346/2153, 372/2171 days go to Jonsered easy. These new saws are definitely better in orange.


----------



## SCHallenger (Sep 17, 2013)

gsrsol84mm said:


> As the 562xp would probably be my largest saw it seems like there are more bar options for the Husky 562xp rather than the 2260. That techlite 20 inch bar really looks like a winner and no homemade adapter plates required. Would also look at getting a 24" bar for occasional use.



That was the reason I went with the 562. I don't know why J'red wants to market the 2260 as most suited to 16-20in bars & .325 chain when the 562 is marketed with 3/8 chain & 16-28in bars. I wanted the lightest saw capable of pulling a 24in, & it has proven itself.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 17, 2013)

TK said:


> Am I really the only one that thinks the Husky's are far better looking? I mean, the 346/2153, 372/2171 days go to Jonsered easy. These new saws are definitely better in orange.



Orange and silver:msp_thumbup:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 17, 2013)

SCHallenger said:


> That was the reason I went with the 562. I don't know why J'red wants to market the 2260 as most suited to 16-20in bars & .325 chain when the 562 is marketed with 3/8 chain & 16-28in bars. I wanted the lightest saw capable of pulling a 24in, & it has proven itself.



I told you that you would like it:msp_smile:


----------



## elanjoe (Sep 17, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Orange and silver:msp_thumbup:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 17, 2013)

TK said:


> Am I really the only one that thinks the Husky's are far better looking? I mean, the 346/2153, 372/2171 days go to Jonsered easy. These new saws are definitely better in orange.



They actually do, as the silly design of the newer red recoil covers disturbs the looks of the saws. 

Imo, the desiding factor is the handlebar angle, the Huskys just handle a little better for limbing etc, because of that. That is very important here, as my birches usually have lots of limbs.


----------



## KingDavey (Sep 17, 2013)

komatsuvarna said:


> ...and big dual dawgs! I'd buy one :cool2:.



I haven't compared internal ipls but I work for a husky dealer and found there are 2 different sets of spikes which may become available. I have the factory spike with the optional outer spike and roller catcher which I had to both add. But there also appears to be a big spike set for the wrap model. Here is mine as it currently sits.


----------



## TK (Sep 17, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> They actually do, as the silly design of the newer red recoil covers disturbs the looks of the saws.
> 
> Imo, the desiding factor is the handlebar angle, the Huskys just handle a little better for limbing etc, because of that. That is very important here, as my birches usually have lots of limbs.



Handlebars don't affect looks  I think the top cover shape is pretty bad to be honest. The whole saw is kinda funky looking. Husky either had their ish together in design or they purposely sabotaged the red and black in this go-round


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 17, 2013)

KingDavey said:


> I haven't compared internal ipls but I work for a husky dealer and found there are 2 different sets of spikes which may become available. I have the factory spike with the optional outer spike and roller catcher which I had to both add. But there also appears to be a big spike set for the wrap model. Here is mine as it currently sits.
> 
> ......



It looks like you drilled holes in the original clutch cover, to mount the outer dawgs there - but doesn't that mean that they aren't sitting on flat surfaces, as on the 562 clutch cover?

Also, in your last picture it looks like the outer dawgs is sitting a bit to the back, compared to the inner ones? If so, that makes twin dawgs meaningless.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 17, 2013)

That Sugi would look nice on my 5sexy2 though.:msp_smile:


----------



## SCHallenger (Sep 17, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> I told you that you would like it:msp_smile:



Right you were!:msp_smile:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 17, 2013)

TK said:


> Handlebars don't affect looks  I think the top cover shape is pretty bad to be honest. The whole saw is kinda funky looking. Husky either had their ish together in design or they purposely sabotaged the red and black in this go-round



Well, you only sell the orange ones, so I assume you aren't totally unbiased? :msp_sneaky:

I tend to agree though! 

It sounds like the answer is taking an orange/silver one, strip the paint, and paint it red and black! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TK (Sep 17, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Well, you only sell the orange ones, so I assume you aren't totally unbiased? :msp_sneaky:
> 
> I tend to agree though!
> 
> It sounds like the answer is taking an orange/silver one, strip the paint, and paint it red and black! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I just call it like I see it homie.


----------



## KingDavey (Sep 17, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> It looks like you drilled holes in the original clutch cover, to mount the outer dawgs there - but doesn't that mean that they aren't sitting on flat surfaces, as on the 562 clutch cover?
> 
> Also, in your last picture it looks like the outer dawgs is sitting a bit to the back, compared to the inner ones? If so, that makes twin dawgs meaningless.



I did have to drill the outer clutch cover, but only through the paint. The holes were already there, along with the spaces to hold the hex nuts. And the pictures did not come out the best, but trust me, the dogs align perfectly.






The lower point of the outer spike is harder to see but it is there.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 17, 2013)

KingDavey said:


> I did have to drill the outer clutch cover, but only through the paint. The holes were already there, along with the spaces to hold the hex nuts. And the pictures did not come out the best, but trust me, the dogs align perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not surpriced really - pictures can be misleading when they are taken at angles!


----------



## justtools (Sep 17, 2013)

Did you have a chance to look at the STIHL saws. They have the correct handlebar angle and the dealer support is great. I UNDERSTAND buying what is AVAILABLE used. Money can get tight for all of us.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 17, 2013)

justtools said:


> Did you have a chance to look at the STIHL saws. They have the correct handlebar angle and the dealer support is great. I UNDERSTAND buying what is AVAILABLE used. Money can get tight for all of us.



Stihl is lagging a bit behind in development at the moment - there isn't much to consider in their model line-up, with the possible exception of the MS241....


----------



## justtools (Sep 17, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Stihl is lagging a bit behind in development at the moment - there isn't much to consider in their model line-up, with the possible exception of the MS241....



You cant be serious.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 17, 2013)

justtools said:


> You cant be serious.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Dead serious - and Stihl even has to pay Husky to use some of their technology, but of course they don't get the latest version. It was the EU that more or less forced Husky to sell rights to use some technology to Stihl, to avoid what they thought could be a monopoly situation on the market.


----------



## TK (Sep 18, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Dead serious - and Stihl even has to pay Husky to use some of their technology, but of course they don't get the latest version. It was the EU that more or less forced Husky to sell rights to use some technology to Stihl, to avoid what they thought could be a monopoly situation on the market.



Do you have a link to this situation? I'm curious in reading about this technology usage.


----------



## MRCo. (Sep 18, 2013)

justtools said:


> You cant be serious.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Actually, I agree with Troll- right now I think in terms of technological advancement, Husqvarna are the leaders. I'm hearing all sorts of complaints from people who bought new Stihls too...they just don't think they are what their old ones were. But opinions are like bum holes...:cool2:

BTW, having just unboxed a 2252, 2253 and 2258...I go red for sure. The recoil covers actually don't look as 'off' in person. IMO.


----------



## bcaarms (Sep 25, 2013)

*2253 & 2260*

View attachment 315871
View attachment 315872
View attachment 315873


----------



## Termite (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't understand the recoil cover thing on the 2260! It looks fine to me. Now the silver clutch on the 562 :msp_mad: And I have a 576:msp_mad:


----------



## john damps (Nov 26, 2014)

hello; in trying to decide between sredcs2260 auto tune ;i ran it and love it-however johnsred warrentty is not as reliable as echo,my new 2166 has been a lemmon, it flodded the firdt 3 days i owned it 9-23-14 ran maybe 4 tanks of fuel though it now oil broke -no bar oil, its at comstock waiting to see if under warrenty, i cut my finger in half never ran a saw till late oct, but priced a 562xp both saws 20inch and only 30 dollors difference, both dealers have good rep.just dont have the reason to drop almost 679 on another sred, do i buy the husky, or sred, and before things get out of hand, i keep them stock, or ill buy 2 more echo 590 that cuts every day, for 399,99, please give good advise from the guys that run both,


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 26, 2014)

john damps said:


> hello; in trying to decide between sredcs2260 auto tune ;i ran it and love it-however johnsred warrentty is not as reliable as echo,my new 2166 has been a lemmon, it flodded the firdt 3 days i owned it 9-23-14 ran maybe 4 tanks of fuel though it now oil broke -no bar oil, its at comstock waiting to see if under warrenty, i cut my finger in half never ran a saw till late oct, but priced a 562xp both saws 20inch and only 30 dollors difference, both dealers have good rep.just dont have the reason to drop almost 679 on another sred, do i buy the husky, or sred, and before things get out of hand, i keep them stock, or ill buy 2 more echo 590 that cuts every day, for 399,99, please give good advise from the guys that run both,



Say what ?


----------



## rburg (Nov 26, 2014)

If you don't like Jonsered, you probably won't like Husqvarna either. It sounds like you need to buy the Echo.


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 26, 2014)

warranties are only as good as the dealer you choose to deal with. husqvarna stands behind there product very well if your dealer knows how to fill it out correctly.


----------



## john damps (Nov 26, 2014)

you guys never stay on topic,if someone has excperience with both, ill listen, dont need stupid remarts, i own 9 huskys, some bought new in 88-89 dont run them much any more, the subject is on the 2260 vs 562xp tp thoose that run both, STAY ON SUBJECT, I HAVE MANY SAWS, BUT WANT A LIGHT WEIGHT POWER HOUSE,ONLY REPLY IF KNOWLAGABLE. BOTH DEALERS ARE VERY CAPABLE. COMSTOCK -JOHNSRED SACANDAGA HUSKY,


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 26, 2014)

I like bacon


----------



## msvold (Nov 26, 2014)

What goes good with bacon?


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 26, 2014)

humble pie


----------



## msvold (Nov 26, 2014)

More bacon!


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 26, 2014)

john damps said:


> you guys never stay on topic,if someone has excperience with both, ill listen, dont need stupid remarts, i own 9 huskys, some bought new in 88-89 dont run them much any more, the subject is on the 2260 vs 562xp tp thoose that run both, STAY ON SUBJECT, I HAVE MANY SAWS, BUT WANT A LIGHT WEIGHT POWER HOUSE,ONLY REPLY IF *KNOWLAGABLE*. BOTH DEALERS ARE VERY CAPABLE. COMSTOCK -JOHNSRED SACANDAGA HUSKY,



Im lost in this post
remarts- Remarks?
knowledgeable
Comstock?
Jonsered not johnsered
SACANDAGA HUSKY- not sure what this is... Scandinavia Husqvarna? Husky comes from Home Depot. No relation to Husqvarna.


----------



## Ronaldo (Nov 26, 2014)

john damps said:


> you guys never stay on topic,if someone has excperience with both, ill listen, dont need stupid remarts, i own 9 huskys, some bought new in 88-89 dont run them much any more, the subject is on the 2260 vs 562xp tp thoose that run both, STAY ON SUBJECT, I HAVE MANY SAWS, BUT WANT A LIGHT WEIGHT POWER HOUSE,ONLY REPLY IF KNOWLAGABLE. BOTH DEALERS ARE VERY CAPABLE. COMSTOCK -JOHNSRED SACANDAGA HUSKY,


As has been mentioned already....both saws in review here have the same engine. The differences are in handle angle and bar mount pattern, maybe a small weight difference and the color. Comes down to your preferences and dealer preference. And by the way, the 2260 and 562 will cut much faster than the echo 590 from personal experience.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 26, 2014)

john damps said:


> you guys never stay on topic,if someone has excperience with both, ill listen, dont need stupid remarts, i own 9 huskys, some bought new in 88-89 dont run them much any more, the subject is on the 2260 vs 562xp tp thoose that run both, STAY ON SUBJECT, I HAVE MANY SAWS, BUT WANT A LIGHT WEIGHT POWER HOUSE,ONLY REPLY IF KNOWLAGABLE. BOTH DEALERS ARE VERY CAPABLE. COMSTOCK -JOHNSRED SACANDAGA HUSKY,


Telling these guys to "STAY ON SUBJECT" ain't goin to work very good for ya bubba!


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 26, 2014)

squirrel>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## J.Walker (Nov 26, 2014)

So a year or so after my first post.
Bought a used 560xp and love it!

As for the 2159 saws maybe next winter.


----------



## rburg (Nov 26, 2014)

I have the 562 and have liked it so far. I have run a couple of ported 562s and a couple of ported 2260s. They are both fun saws to run. I went with the 562 because I got a good deal and I already had several bars that would work on it. They are basically the same saw as far as the engine but differ in handle bar angle and bar mounts are different. The 562 weighs a few more ounces and I believe the air filters are some what different.


----------



## Eddy_t (Nov 27, 2014)

john damps said:


> hello; in trying to decide between sredcs2260 auto tune ;i ran it and love it-however johnsred warrentty is not as reliable as echo,my new 2166 has been a lemmon, it flodded the firdt 3 days i owned it 9-23-14 ran maybe 4 tanks of fuel though it now oil broke -no bar oil, its at comstock waiting to see if under warrenty, i cut my finger in half never ran a saw till late oct, but priced a 562xp both saws 20inch and only 30 dollors difference, both dealers have good rep.just dont have the reason to drop almost 679 on another sred, do i buy the husky, or sred, and before things get out of hand, i keep them stock, or ill buy 2 more echo 590 that cuts every day, for 399,99, please give good advise from the guys that run both,


I have no f*cking idea what you're trying to convey as a message here... But the difference between the 562 and 2260 (or 560 in Europe) is the bar mount pattern. So do you want large mount bars 15-28" or small mount bars 13-24" (12" if you drop a picco rim on it  )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Nov 27, 2014)

hey guys i heard this from my husky/redmax dealer that redmax saws next year will look the same as jonsered saws!


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 27, 2014)

John Damps, is the lemon 2166 for sale? I don't really need another one, but yours doesn't work right so it doesn't count.


----------



## olyman (Nov 27, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Say what ?


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 27, 2014)

jakewells said:


> hey guys i heard this from my husky/redmax dealer that redmax saws next year will look the same as jonsered saws!



I thought they had pulled the Redmax brand from the US market? The saws still are sold elsewhere though, under the original Zenoah name.....


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 27, 2014)

I've seen Redmax in MN in the past couple months - could still be old stock though.


----------



## bcaarms (Nov 27, 2014)

Saw flooding can be overcome by reading the owners manual. Yeah, like that's going to happen. So here is how you start either a husky or Jred. If saw has on off switch, put it in on position. Either pull choke on, or if saw has single lever put in choke on position. Pull starter rope till you hear saw pop one time. (If you use decomp the pop is difficult to hear. Sounds more like a pfft) After saw pops one time, take choke off. Saw is now set in fast idle position. If you move throttle trigger it will un set fast idle. Do not touch trigger. Pull rope till saw starts. Usually one or two pulls. Let saw fast idle for 10 seconds or so and then blip throttle. Saw will slow down to normal idle. If you pull trigger before starting saw and taking it out of fast idle , the saw will flood. After saw has warmed up, all you need to do is have saw in on position and pull rope. Just remember pulling choke on and putting it back off sets saw to fast idle. Touching throttle after that unsets the fast idle.


----------

